#ubuntu-my 2011-10-24
<sweemeng_> \|,,l
<ApOgEE> salam
<sweemeng_> bored
<BuffaloSoldier> salam ApOgEE 
<BuffaloSoldier> what's up sweemeng_ ?
<sweemeng_> backed up personal stuff
<BuffaloSoldier> weekly backup?
<sweemeng_> nope
<sweemeng_> packing up before i leave the company
<sweemeng_> which is 2 month away ><
<sweemeng_> http://www.html5rocks.com/
<sweemeng_> and playing with that at the same time
<sweemeng_> http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/webaudio/intro/
<sweemeng_> this is interesting
<sweemeng_> except the example is a bit weird
<Buffalo_Soldier> cool link... thanks sweemeng_ 
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-25
<Li______> n
<sweemeng> =.=
<ApOgEE> yo sweemeng 
<ApOgEE> lol
<sweemeng> yo ApOgEE 
<sweemeng> what with this Li______
<sweemeng> ekor panjang
<ApOgEE> hehehe... no idea
<ApOgEE> dia suruh fill in the blank kot
<lehman> halo
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: now he filled the blank
<ApOgEE> alo lehman 
<sweemeng> hi lehman 
<lehman> hi
<sweemeng> o/
<sweemeng> \o
<ApOgEE> lol... just to say hi
<ApOgEE> hi hi hi
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-26
<gunther> ak47suk1 there??
<gunther> does archbang have utility like additional driver (like in ubuntu) for installing proprietary ati graphic driver?
<sweemeng> gunther, the additional driver always exist for other distro's
<sweemeng> you just have to do it manually
<sweemeng> ubuntu add a user interface for making it easy
<sweemeng> i think other might have it
 * sweemeng can't confirm
<gunther> than how can i proceed? i went to the wiki and have no clue at all..
<gunther> archbang is way more tougher to use than ubuntu
<sweemeng> gunther, the generic way of install graphic driver on linux should just work
<sweemeng> gunther, what graphic card you have 
<gunther> i have ati radeon hd 6470m
<gunther> im using laptop btw
<sweemeng> not the point
<sweemeng> just goolge around
<sweemeng> you should find it
<sweemeng> it should just work
<sweemeng> the driver is not specific to ubuntu
<sweemeng> it is called linux driver for a reason
<gunther> is it fine if i install .sh file?
<sweemeng> yes
<sweemeng> disclaimer i didn't use archbang before
<sweemeng> but it just linux
<gunther> i found a driver in download section of amd homepage but hesitating to install it..
<gunther> im afraid it's not the right one
<sweemeng> ok 
<sweemeng> good luck
<sweemeng> ati don't produce a ubuntu only driver when i last check
<gunther> thanks
<gunther> im downloading it right now and hope i dont ruin my screen after installing.
<gunther> im fine with the default driver but my screen resolution is not so good and taht the only reason im looking for proprietary driver
<sweemeng> it is in google
<sweemeng> just search for it yourself next time
<gunther> ok sweemeng glad that u gave me hints
<gunther> sweemeng, my screens dont load up the DE and noted there no screens found?
<gunther> what should i do?
<sweemeng> where you install the driver?
<sweemeng> on another computer?
<sweemeng> the best bet is to uninstall it
<sweemeng> the driver might not be compatible
<sweemeng> did it run on a linux machine before?
<gunther> im on windows box now
<gunther> i've dual boot
<sweemeng> ok
<gunther> i never installed downloaded package in ubuntu before
<sweemeng> did the machine run on ubuntu before?
<gunther> i always use jocky-gtk
<sweemeng> try the open source driver
<sweemeng> don't get from the proprietary one
<gunther> yes i used to install ubuntu on this machine ant the proprietary driver delivered by the addtional driver utility is working well
<gunther> maybe i downlodded the wrong one
<gunther> now i dont have any idea on how to uninstall the bad driver
 * sweemeng didn't fix driver for long time already
<sweemeng> i suggest you figure out yourself
<sweemeng> but chances is 
<sweemeng> 1) you might miss some error
<sweemeng> 2) ubuntu use the open source driver, and you missed it
<sweemeng> 3) you get the wrong one
<gunther> i think maybe i got the wrong one
<sweemeng> there is a lot of ati issue online, 
<sweemeng> google there first
<gunther> in ubuntu also i use proprietary
<sweemeng> they will have a solution
<sweemeng> i don't know what precisely your problem is
<gunther> for now can i uninstall the driver?
<sweemeng> and i got thing to do now
<sweemeng> yes
<gunther> by what command?
 * ejat pang ApOgEE
<syafiq> assalamualaikum
<ApOgEE> ejat: oit
 * ApOgEE tunggu meng... tukang proofread yg hebat
<ApOgEE> wb ak47suk1 
<ApOgEE> hi lobak 
<ApOgEE> semua ni bot aje ke?
<ApOgEE> SuMarDi: ?
<ApOgEE> hi meng, how r u doing?
<meng> cam tu je la
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: mana ada bot
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: semua org la
<ApOgEE> meng: tolong tengok wiki ni https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam/ApprovalApplication/2011
<ApOgEE> kalo teruk, kasi hantam... hehehe
<ApOgEE> SuMarDi: hahaha... ada rupanya
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-27
<Kiwi_> Hi
<Kiwi_> anyone here?
<Kiwi_> I am very new in ubuntu, need some help ....
<ApOgEE> yo mfauzirahman 
<ApOgEE> hi SuMarDi 
<ApOgEE> hi ak47suk1 
<ApOgEE> hi jemparing oyotat qedx ejat KatieKitty adlan lobak LowKey sweemeng 
<ApOgEE> hi ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> eh, nama aku sendiri
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ApOgEE> semua sedang lunch agaknya ni
<ApOgEE> hi hyperair 
<ApOgEE> how r u doing?
<sweemeng> yo guys
<ejat> yo yp
<ejat> yo
<hyperair> hi ApOgEE. in a tutorial at the moment
<mfauzirahman> nak sign code of conduct...key fingerprint x dpt carik plak...
<mfauzirahman> guys?
<sweemeng> always backup your key
<sweemeng> good luck
 * sweemeng don't know how to recover it
<ApOgEE> yo mfauzirahman 
<mfauzirahman> apogee : nak sign COD nie...x dpt cari key fingerprint
<mfauzirahman> sweemeng : never done before
<sweemeng> mfauzirahman, then google on how to sigh key
<sweemeng> it is all there
<mfauzirahman> did try...but found how to login using fingerprint...hahaha
<sweemeng> good luck
<sweemeng> me have things to do
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: jap, aku dah bagi dah link launchpad kat dlm fb.. tapi x buka fb sekarang
<mfauzirahman> link utk sign in tue ke?
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: memula add gpg key kat ko punya launchpad
<ApOgEE> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<ApOgEE> lepas tu sign kat sini https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: tu aje...
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: create dulu la ko punya gpg key tu kat ubuntu ko
<ApOgEE> pastu upload public key
<mfauzirahman> nnt aku try lg...sbb kat My personal key tue blank....
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: buat key tu kat ubuntu ko
<mfauzirahman> tgh buat...
<ApOgEE> good.. itu baru step pertama
<ApOgEE> lepas dah siap gpg key, ko kena upload public key ke keyserver ubuntu
<mfauzirahman> dah dpt key dah....
<mfauzirahman> kena tunggu dlm 10 minit katanya
<ApOgEE> ya, ko main2 la dulu
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ApOgEE> follow step2 ni.. gerenti jadik https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<mfauzirahman> key tue bleh guna sampai bila2 ke?
<mfauzirahman> dah managed import key dah
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: jangan kasi hilang ko punya private key sudah la
<mfauzirahman> dah back up dah
<ApOgEE> bagus
<ApOgEE> key tu ko guna la ikut suka... boleh guna kat tempat lain juga
<ApOgEE> ko boleh guna key tu untuk buka encrypted email yg ditujukan khas untuk ko juga
<ApOgEE> ok, berbalik pasal sign code of conduct, sudah import ke launchpad?
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: kalau sudah, boleh sign kat sini https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<mfauzirahman> dah...keys pending validation
<ApOgEE> ooo... belum keluar lagi kat https://launchpad.net/~mfauzirahman
<ApOgEE> kalo dah, dia akan keluar kat ko punya profile tu
<mfauzirahman> dah sign in...hahaha...finally
<mfauzirahman> kena jadik budak baik laa aku lepas nie
<mfauzirahman> selain tue...apa lg kegunaan key nie?
<ApOgEE> huhu.. encryption
<ApOgEE> sign email
<ApOgEE> sign .deb package
<ApOgEE> mcm2 lagi kegunaannya
<mfauzirahman> ok...nnt aku explore...
<ApOgEE> ko boleh letak plugin gpg kat gmail ko untuk encrypt & decrypt email. 
<ApOgEE> cthnya, aku hantar email kat ko, aku encrypt guna public key ko, hanya ko sorang je boleh buka dan baca (itu pun kalo ko ada private key dlm pc tu)
<mfauzirahman> oo ok
<ApOgEE> kalo ko balas, ko boleh guna public key aku pulak
<mfauzirahman> dah letak dah kat burung guruh aku tue
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ko dah sign ke belum? https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<ApOgEE> aku tengok, tak kuar pun lagi kat launchpad ko?
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: karma ko masih 0 ... takpe, next aku akan ajar camne nak menambahkan karma.
<ApOgEE> aku punya karma pun dah menurun dari beratus2... huhuhu... lama tido rupanya aku
<mfauzirahman> .asc file bukak pakai apa format?
<ApOgEE> text file
<mfauzirahman> xleh plak...jap aku try lg
<mfauzirahman> there 1 1 error...no data
<mfauzirahman> there is 1 error
<mfauzirahman> no data
<mfauzirahman> ApOgEE : nak buat apa...dah copy paste dah
<ApOgEE> apa yg ko cuba lakukan?
<ApOgEE> aku pun x paham.. hahaha
<mfauzirahman> 1st download file
<ApOgEE> download file dari?
<mfauzirahman> kat terminal dia suruh run gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<ApOgEE> ooooo
<mfauzirahman> kat link yg ko bg tue laa
<mfauzirahman> file name UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt.asc created
<mfauzirahman> bila aku copy & paste.. kuar error td
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> ko buat camni
<ApOgEE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Signing_Data
<ApOgEE> file asc tu text file je, boleh buka kat gedit
<mfauzirahman> dah upload content dia td
<ApOgEE> ko bukak kat gedit, pastu copy all, pastu paste kat tempat dia suruh tu
<ApOgEE> takkan x jadi?
<ApOgEE> ada error?
<mfauzirahman> dah...aku bukak pakai file pakai KGpg td...hehehe
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> asc tu maksudnya ascii ... text file
<mfauzirahman> ubuntu aku silap recommend daa...hahaha
<ApOgEE> kehkehkeh
<ApOgEE> hi sweemeng 
<sweemeng> internet down in office
<sweemeng> now using phone 3g to the max
<sweemeng> lol
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: yeayy!! sudah sign https://launchpad.net/~mfauzirahman
<ApOgEE> bagus
<mfauzirahman> hehehe...tq tq
<sweemeng> ><
<ApOgEE> kumpulkan lagi tentera...
<mfauzirahman> will do my best....
<ApOgEE> oleh kerana ko dah terel mfauzirahman, boleh ajar orang lain untuk sign code of conduct
<mfauzirahman> InsyaAllah...xde hal nyer
<ApOgEE> lepas ni, kasi naik ko punya karma pulak... tak cun la 0
<ApOgEE> aku punya karma pun nak kene naikkan balik ni... karma lama dia dah x kira... huhuhu
<ApOgEE> tinggal 34 je aku punya karma... hampagas betul
<mfauzirahman> lamanye auto delete ke?
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: phone 3g tak mahal ke?
<sweemeng> phone ke? atau 3g?
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: boleh klik kat tanda soal sebelah karma tu untuk tahu camne dia hapuskan karma2 lama aku... sob sob
<mfauzirahman> hehehe
<ApOgEE> dah dekat nak masuk ribu dah dulu... 
<mfauzirahman> ejat pun 36 aje?
<ApOgEE> banyak dah kehilangan karma... sebab bizi
<ApOgEE> huhuhuhu
<ApOgEE> takpe, aku ada perancangan baru untuk membanyakkan karma aku... mcm main game lak rasanya... hahahaha
<mfauzirahman> nnt share sket...hahaha
 * ejat pokes ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> oit 
<ApOgEE> ejat: bila nak amik baju?
<ejat> arinie ko balik pkl brape ? 
<ApOgEE> aku balik mcm biasa... 7:00 punch card 
<ApOgEE> 7:00PM... kekadang lambat sikit beberapa minit
<ApOgEE> sampai rumah, mungkin 8:00PM atau cepat sket kalo jln x jem
<ejat> owh .. 
<ApOgEE> aku ada bwk kat sini... ada dlm kete aku
<ejat> kalau mcm tu aku singgah opis la .. hehe .. tgk la mcm mana jap lagi 
<ApOgEE> ok
<ejat> ApOgEE: ultratone tu 
<ejat> utk fix line je ke ? 
<ejat> kalau dari metro-E nak call unifi user bleh ? 
<ejat> through SIP trunk ? 
<SuMarDi> wow
<ApOgEE> eh? apakah?
<ApOgEE> ejat: apakah yg sedah berlaku? aku lost
<ejat> aku ingin bertanye jerk 
<ejat> ultratone tu nye technology 
<ApOgEE> ejat: boleh je guna SIP
<ApOgEE> asterisk
<ejat> tp nape TM x de lagi ? 
<ejat> kalau ade 1 metro-E .. then nak link up with unifi nye SIP bleh ker pakai asterisk  
<ejat> ?
<ApOgEE> TM xde apa?
<ejat> supaya .. metro-E tu nak call free user unifi 
<ApOgEE> aku x penah try, tapi any internet connection will work with ultratone. customer ultratone dari seluruh dunia
<ApOgEE> owh... itu kene tambah script, tanya TM la apsal dia tak bikin
<ApOgEE> kat ultratone, tak kira, free user ke, paid ke, semua boleh pusing2...
<ApOgEE> even kalo nak save guna handphone pun boleh suruh server buat callback
<ejat> ApOgEE: kalau begitu .. we need to seat down :) 
<ApOgEE> owh... ada bisnis ka?
<ejat> nanti cite la .. 
<ejat> :)
<ejat> tp that thing possible la ? 
<ejat> aku terfikir gak asterisk .. tp i tatau .. boleh ke x .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: bukan hanya asterisk, banyak kombinasi lain yg menjadikannya boleh berfungsi begitu... hardware, software, etc... tapi asterisk tu core dia la
<ejat> ok bebeh .. 
<ejat> mantop
<ejat> ade reference URL or site x for that ? 
<ejat> briefly .. 
<ApOgEE> dari handphone pun boleh guna ultratone, dari iphone, android, pun boleh... via wifi kedai mamak pun boleh
<ejat> itu IP product tu kampeni nye ke .. ko nye 
<ejat> hehe 
<ejat> tp ko sorang pun bleh buat gak kan ? 
<ApOgEE> kampeni bos...
<ApOgEE> aku hanyalah hamba abdi kat sini... hehehehe
<ejat> boleh klu nak buat one time or monthly subscription ? 
<ejat> hehe 
<ejat> ade kampeni lain lagi x buat mcm ultratone tu ? 
<ApOgEE> boleh beli topup card kat 7e bos
<ApOgEE> register kat http://www.ultratone.com.my
<ApOgEE> pastu boleh pakai free version untuk call sesama members
<ApOgEE> ejat: setakat yg aku tau, takde lagi kampeni lain yg buat
<ApOgEE> register sekarang, dpt 1USD free credit... boleh la ko nak try2 tengok apa yg ada
<ejat> x de ? dalam dunia nie ? 
<ejat> ko makan malam mem masak ke pe ? 
<ejat> tp boleh x .. kalau dari ultratone tu .. nak call unifi ? 
<ApOgEE> ejat: x sure la pulak... sbb mostly idea merapu dlm technology ultratone ni dari boss aku... tiap kali dia dpt idea, panggil aku mengadap
<ejat> tp ko la backend mastermind kan ? 
<ApOgEE> call unify camne yg dimaksudkan?
<ejat> kan unifi bleh call sesama unifi free ? 
<ejat> tul kan ? 
<ApOgEE> ya, dari handphone boleh call unify gak kan?
<ejat> so if aku ade soft or ip phone ... cth kt opis aku skrang nie ... then nak call unifi tu .. 
<ApOgEE> dari phone lain boleh call unify gak kan?
<ejat> so boleh ? 
<ejat> kire dial je la no phone umah tu kan ? 
<ApOgEE> ya, dial je la
<ejat> tp kena ade account ultratone la ek 
<ejat> kalau x de ? boleh buat ? 
<ApOgEE> mungkin kene letak 006 atau +6 la kat depan
<ejat> kalau boleh bg project kat bos ko .. brape percent bleh dpt ? ahaks 
<ApOgEE> kat sip phone opis aku dah setting, tekan je terus nombo tu
<ejat> :p
<ejat> ke kite nak bukak kampeni lain ? 
<ApOgEE> kalo bleh bagi projek, aku pun tatau berapa aku boleh dpt
<ejat> :p
<ejat> aku lebih prefer yang tu .. 
<ejat> 20 tahun maintenance .. gile apo 
<ejat> sure ko leh bersara dr situ :) 
<ak47suk1> :))
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-28
<ApOgEE> hola MyAzhax_ 
<ApOgEE> yo KatieKitty 
<KatieKitty> yo
<KatieKitty> :)
<mfauzirahman> ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: yoyo
<mfauzirahman> member aku ada order baju...ko dpt x?
<ApOgEE> ada dapat, x sempat reply lagi
<ApOgEE> agak kesibukan ketika ini
<mfauzirahman> ooo ok
<mfauzirahman> takut ko dah abis stock aje
<ApOgEE> ada lagi kot... kene cek stok gak kat rumah
<ApOgEE> takut size dah habis
<mfauzirahman> tgh tgk ubuntu forum...yg mana bleh aku tolong jwbkan...hehehe
<sweemeng> camne business t-shirt ApOgEE ?
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: terima kasih
<sweemeng> macam banyak jual jer
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: ok je, aku buat limited edition 100 helai. belum habis lagi.
<mfauzirahman> tp tue semua post yg lama...x tau diorang dah solve ke belum?
<sweemeng> huhu
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: takpe, kasi jawab dan consider solved je bila dah lama xde reply
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: agak2 dah mahir, boleh propose jadi moderator... aku tukang approve moderator
<mfauzirahman> okie dokie
<ApOgEE> kalo spam, ko tolong report dan kalo dah dpt mod nanti boleh tolong delete
<mfauzirahman> ooops....moderator? hehehe...
<ApOgEE> ya, moderator, baru la ada power, boleh sergah orang... hehehehe
<mfauzirahman> klau yg bukan soalan tue ingore aje laa yek...tp kat replies tue still 0 laa
<ApOgEE> hehehe... kalo ada nak topup sebagai reply pun boleh juga, seperti... "terima kasih atas maklumat berguna ini" hehehehe 
<ApOgEE> itu yg aku selalu guna dulu sbb nak kosongkan unanswered post
<mfauzirahman> ok
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: kadang2 adalah lebih baik kita tulis balik jawapannya kat situ berbanding kita bagi link keluar. cth jwpn ko http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=49&p=11863
<mfauzirahman> ooo ok
<ApOgEE> kalo link tu ke dalam forum ni juga takpe, kalo keluar, lagi baik kita tulis balik
<ApOgEE> sbb aku dah banyak jumpa dead links setelah beberapa lama
<ApOgEE> kerana sumber kat luar tu, berpindah, deleted, archived atau macam2 sebab lagi
<mfauzirahman> baik tuan moderatorrrrr
<ApOgEE> cet
<ApOgEE> aku bagi cadangan je
<mfauzirahman> i followwww...hahaha
<mfauzirahman> tuan moderator majuk laa plak
<ApOgEE> bukan ar... aku tgh keje
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ko boleh juga buat tutorial mcm ni kalo rajin http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=209
<mfauzirahman> rajin? huhuhu
<mfauzirahman> ko bg tutorial pakai model bra yek...isk isk isk...ada tutorial nak bukak benda alah tue?...hehehe
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ApOgEE> bukanla, itu wallpaper KDE zaman dulu
<mfauzirahman> iklan keje pun ada jugak...aduyai
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-29
<UbuntuM3> salam...
<UbuntuM3> saya ade masalah dgn gnome 3 ni...
<UbuntuM3> anyone?
<UbuntuM3> huhuu
<wisevoyager> Assalamu alaikum & salam 1Malaysia., mne nk cari channel irc for Suse Malaysia..
<wisevoyager> just instal suse 11.4 few hours ago..
<wisevoyager> salam, does anyone know mane nak cari channel utk opensuse versi malay?
<wisevoyager> irc > opensuse (versi melayu)
<ak47suk1> tak tahu le pulak.
<wisevoyager> ok..x2 :D
<faizul> hi SuMarDi 
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-30
<fenris-travel> elö2
<wisevoyager> http://www.opensuse.org/en/
<ejat-> uish
<biborn> anybody know the irc channel for fedora?
<biborn> xde org langsung ke aku tanye nie..zzz
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-22
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> hyperair: I saw once you were in rPi room. Do you own one?
<fairuz> wb ejat
<unitedpotsmokers> help
<unitedpotsmokers> ive been fak
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-23
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> excalibr: Sambung ja, hdd tu pegi PC lain keke
<fairuz> takpun time kat grub, drop pegi cli
<excalibr> umm fairuz?
<fairuz> Yang ko tanya kat #ubuntu tu
<excalibr> oh
<excalibr> tak leh sebab aku guna laptop..dan aku takda usb-sata connector kat sini
<fairuz> Time boot tu masuk la grub
<fairuz> pastu drop peg icli
<fairuz> *cli
<fairuz> Kat grub tu siap boleh drop jadi root lagi keke
<excalibr> tu la mslhnya..klu boleh boot msk grub tak perlu guna live cd tu :D
<fairuz> Hmm aku tak fahm, kiranya laptop/pc tu takleh nak boot langsung
<fairuz> pastu ko nak amik data dari hdd dia?
<fairuz> Ke mcm mana
<fairuz> Tapi kalau pakai live cd pun, boleh je pegi cli
<fairuz> time dia suruh pilih install ubuntu atau try ubuntu tu
<fairuz> tekan escape
<fairuz> Tak salah aku lepas tu ko boleh masuk virtual terminal tu
<excalibr> ah ye
<excalibr> tak leh ah fairuz..aku tekan esc, confirm nak msk text booting tapi dia masih load gui
<fairuz> Tekan byk kali
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> Time dia laod gui tu masuk virtual terminal tak boleh?
<fairuz> Dah boleh patutnya tak salah aku
<excalibr> yg tekan ctrl+alt+f1?
<fairuz> virtual terminal tu awal2 dah ada
<fairuz> aa
<excalibr> aku teringat ada boot option utk boot ke text mode saje..
<fairuz> Ko nak tuka boot option tu mcm mana?
<fairuz> Pakai grub?
<fairuz> Alang2 ko dah ada grub, masuk la CLI terus
<excalibr> dekat boot menu iso rasanya boleh set boot option
<excalibr> yup fairuz..camna?
<fairuz> Kat Live CD punya menu tu takda cakap ape2
<fairuz> tekan F5 ke 
<fairuz> F8 ke
<fairuz> escape ke
<fairuz> excalibr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD.27s_Default_Boot_Options
<fairuz> Tukar boot option untuk masuk dalam single user mode
<fairuz> Yang tu takdak UI
<excalibr> camna nak masuk mode tu?
<excalibr> ha..dah boleh :D
<excalibr> aku tekan F6.. s/quite splash/text/
<excalibr> *quiet
<fairuz> excalibr: \o/
<fairuz> Adei rasa malas pulak hari ni
<fairuz> main game sedap ni keke
<excalibr> klu main game..konfem kejap je dah nak balik
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> Ada sorang teammate aku, best betul keja dia
<fairuz> keja main game
<excalibr> game tester?
<fairuz> Tak jugak, dia research performance game yang pakai 3D punya engine
<excalibr> kira nak cari bottleneck utk di optimize la?
<excalibr> dia kerje utk game dev tu ke apa
<fairuz> Aah bottleneck untuk sistem, bukan bottleneck game
<fairuz> Bukan game dev la kiranya
<fairuz> Kira dia cari ada tak game high profile yang boleh saturate sistem punya bandwidth
<excalibr> ahh
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz> excalibr: helo
<excalibr> tak balik lagi fairuz ?
<fairuz> excalibr: belum lg, tgh cari bug tak setel2.. dah dekat seminggu
<excalibr> asal asyik kita dua jer yg bersuara kat sini
<excalibr> penreturns: o/
<fairuz> keke
<excalibr> lubotu2 alip-- Alternator angch aphesz fzlamn hyperair lobak meetingology meetingology MyAzhax mypapit penreturns shah` ubuntulog_ : hello!
<lubotu2> excalibr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<angch> excalibr: You called? :P
<excalibr> yes..why are you guys being so quiet here?
<angch> excalibr: Nothing to say.
<angch> *shrug* dah try 12.10 ke?
<angch> 12.04 terlalu stabil. malas nak upgrade.
<fairuz> 12.04 aku dulu problem, jadi upgrade untuk ilang kan problem keke
<angch> fairuz: problem apa? hardware/driver ke?
<fairuz> takde la, terminal ada bug sikit
<fairuz> takde ape pun, just annoying 
<angch> ya, dah biasapun dengan bug-bug kecil
<angch> unity banyak ubah ke?
<excalibr> tak byk..features baru pun yg kecik2 je..nothin noteable
<angch> at this rate, nak tunggu wayland.... ^_^
<angch> (sebelum upgrade)
<excalibr> tapi aku still suka la sebab ada low gfx mode
<angch> excalibr: low gfx bagaimana?
<excalibr> kalau kita set env var UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE, dia turn off transparency dlm dash/quicklist..
<excalibr> kat netbook aku, unity jadi makin responsive
<angch> ah. 
<angch> tapi kan ada unity2d?
<excalibr> unity2d dah takda dlm 12.10..dia ganti dgn llvmpipe mode
<excalibr> tapi llvmpipe tu lagi slow dari normal mode sebab cpu yg render
<angch> oh ok
<excalibr> low gfx mode tu cam normal mode klu tak silap aku..cuma dia turn off transparency..maybe ada benda lain yg dia disable tapi transparency tu yg aku perasan 
<MyAzhax> err, who say my name?
<unitedpotsmokers> assalamualaikum....
<unitedpotsmokers> kpd semua bot2.... dan user sekiranya ada
<fairuz> unitedpotsmokers: I'm a bot. w'asalam
<unitedpotsmokers> hahaha
<unitedpotsmokers> tak balik raya ke fairuz
<fairuz> unitedpotsmokers: tak huhu
<fairuz> kesian bini aku
<unitedpotsmokers> mana yg lain2 ek
<unitedpotsmokers> tak mcm dulu... skang nak sembang apa pun buleh
<unitedpotsmokers> bila chat lari topik sket kena sound dahhh
<unitedpotsmokers> kekeke
<fairuz_> pernah ramai orang sampai mcm tu ke kat room ni unitedpotsmokers?
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-24
<excalibr> fairuz_: 
<excalibr> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/14728/
<fairuz_> excalibr: tgh sale eh assasins creed
<fairuz_> adik aku minat ler game ni
<excalibr> yup..bila ko nak ada steam fairuz_?
<excalibr> :D
<fairuz> Tak salah aku, dah ada, tapi tak pernah beli game steam keke
<fairuz> excalibr: ^
<excalibr> oo boleh la add..krg klu nak main mp boleh ajak
<fairuz> Macam menarik surface tablet nih
<fairuz> sesuai untuk buat travel
<fairuz> Kalau ada orang buat tablet lubuntu mcm ni, mesti terbaik
<fairuz> Boleh coding dalam kapal terbang keke
<excalibr> fairuz: inb4 tablet 1ubuntu msia
<excalibr> haha
<fairuz> inb4? tak pernah dgr pulak keke
<excalibr> =in before
<excalibr> :))
<fairuz> in before tablet? tak kenal jugak
<excalibr> fairuz: tldr tahu apa?
<fairuz> tak
<fairuz> uih sapa YZWPLH nih :D
<ApOgEE> salam
<fairuz> ApOgEE: w'salam
<ApOgEE> fairuz: apa bikin? dah siap ke raspberry pi?
<fairuz> siap bikin ape ngan raspberry? keke
<fairuz> aku tak buat ape pun lg ngan benda tu
<fairuz> tukar kernel je hari tu keke
<ApOgEE> wb kaiserfarrell & ahmed_ 
<ApOgEE> fairuz: install ubuntu ka?
<fairuz> ApOgEE: debian 
<fairuz> mati keras raspberry tu kalau install ubuntu aku rasa haha
<fairuz> processor kecik je raspberry
<fairuz> lama tak masuk sini ApOgEE, ada meeting ke mlm ni
<ApOgEE> fairuz: ubuntu-arm tableh ka?
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Ubuntu-arm yang aku kenal dia run kat instruction set armv7
<fairuz> raspberry pakai processor lama, armv6
<fairuz> Aku run ubuntu kat processor arm besar mcm Cortex-A9 pun terkedek2 je
<ApOgEE> fairuz: meeting? takdelah... skang ni baru ada masa. sebelum ni bizi tahap gaban... nak run irssi pun tak sempat
<fairuz> ApOgEE: oo
<fairuz> aku kat opis ni, debug tak abis abis
<fairuz> bug degil haha
<ApOgEE> hehe... debug cortex punya kernel?
<ApOgEE> wb hyperair... long time no see
<fairuz> ApOgEE: aa
<fairuz> tengah godek2 kernel punya paging/ virtual mapping.. susah betul nak faham menatang ni
<hyperair> ApOgEE: hey
<hyperair> how've you been?
<kaiserfarrell> fairuz : share sikit pasal kernel tu.. :-)
<ApOgEE> hyperair: fine, thanks.
<hyperair> great =)
<ApOgEE> kaiserfarrell: minat kernel hacking gak?
<kaiserfarrell> ya.. Ap0gEE: ?
<kaiserfarrell> minat gak?
<kaiserfarrell> ApOgEE: pernah guna yocto?
<fairuz> kaiserfarrell: nak share ape hehe
<kaiserfarrell> fairuz: kernel2 nak tau gak.. hehhee
<fairuz> kaiserfarrell: Pegi khatam LDD3 dulu
<fairuz> hehe
<kaiserfarrell> baik bos .. :-)
<ApOgEE> kaiserfarrell: nak main yocto, aku tadak hardware... hehehe
<kaiserfarrell> test guna qemu je dulu..
<ApOgEE> hehe... takat build image main dlm qemu boleh la
<ApOgEE> tapi no point kalo takleh install kat hardware... tadak hardware yg boleh dilanyak
<fairuz> ApOgEE: ada hardware baru sedap
<fairuz> qemu takde fun :D
<fairuz> adeh budak2 zaman sekarang
<fairuz> email tanya soalan takde kasi helo ke salam ke
<kaiserfarrell> abam fairuz ada raspi nanti boleh pinjam :D
<fairuz> Terus "Sebuah bank memerlukan bla bla bla .... Cari bla bla"
<fairuz> Ingat aku robot kasi jawapan ka
<fairuz> kaiserfarrell: Angkut la satu.. murah ja rpi
<kaiserfarrell> insyaAllah kalo ada rezeki lebih nanti... pandaboard pun x khatam lg..
<kaiserfarrell> juling mata ak duk layan 1000+ page datashit...
<fairuz> kaiserfarrell: Takde la kena baca semua, OMAP5 yang 7000 punya manual ni pun takde la aku baca semua
<fairuz> Baca yang ko nak pakai je
<ApOgEE> fairuz: betul... ada sesapa nak sponsor hw?
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<kaiserfarrell> x baca sume cume duk try faham address memory
<ApOgEE> kaiserfarrell: apa yg tak paham pasal address memory?
<kaiserfarrell> beza direct addressing and indirect addressing modes
<ApOgEE> ooo... kalo bezanya dlm bahasa mudah, direct tu address terus kat operand... indirect tu address tu jumpa pointer ke address yg simpan actual operand
<ApOgEE> direct ni kira mcm ko tanya fairuz terus dia keje apa... indirect, ko tanya aku, fairuz keje apa
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> boleh tak analogi mcm tu... heheheh
<kaiserfarrell> ok kot... hehhee
<fairuz> :)
<excalibr> wah..
<excalibr> otai2 dah bersuare
<fairuz> kaiserfarrell: Kalau ko on Linux just perlu tau physical ngan virtual memory je rasanya. Benda2 lain dah dihandle dengan baik dan disorok hehe
<ApOgEE> +1 fairuz 
<fairuz> Kalau betul2 main ngan linux je, physical memory pun takyah tau
<fairuz> virtual semata2
<fairuz> Semua mapping kat user space dalam virtual
<ApOgEE> https://github.com/ApOgEE/apogeekcode/tree/myts7260-v1.0.0/ts7260
<ApOgEE> hehe
<ApOgEE> kerja2 lama
<kaiserfarrell> ni untuk pemahaman utk exam nanti computer architecture..
<ApOgEE> oooo
<ApOgEE> pemahaman utk exam tu kena ikut modul dan buku teks bro
<ApOgEE> kenkadang teori dlm buku teks tak sama ngan praktikal
<ApOgEE> kalo nak lulus exam, ko ikut je apa yg lect tu ajar... tapi kalo nak tau barang & kerja dlm industri, boleh la pakai mender2 yg diceritakan oleh para pekerja ni
<kaiserfarrell> entah la.. kadang2  confius gak
<ApOgEE> ko akan konfius kalo cuba mix match dua benda yg ko xde pemahaman
<ApOgEE> tapi kalo ko paham barang praktikal, ko akan mudah paham teori dlm buku text tu duduk kat mana
<ApOgEE> kalo ko paham teori buku teks, belum tentu ko boleh paham barang praktikal lagi hingga ko buat secara praktikal
<kaiserfarrell> ak setuju .. kadang2 tu lecturer pun jawab entah apa2..
<kaiserfarrell> nak tegur x brani..
<ApOgEE> lecturer jwb ikut teori... teori tu berdasarkan kajian & pengalaman org yg buat secara praktikal
<ApOgEE> so, org yg buat secara praktikal tau, teori tu menyatakan bahagian mana, ada betulnya, tapi tak semestinya tepat
<kaiserfarrell> lagi pun board yang ak guna ni 32 bit os depend
<ApOgEE> ooo.. kat kelas ada bagi board eh?
<ApOgEE> best tu
<kaiserfarrell> kat kelas masih 8 bit - 16 bit
<ApOgEE> dia nak cerita teori je. tapi kalo ko paham teori, nanti bila ko aplikasikan secara praktikal, ko akan mudah faham praktikal
<kaiserfarrell> 8051 based
<kaiserfarrell> skrang 32 bit untuk design
<ApOgEE> kalo tadak teori, pun boleh faham praktikal, tapi slow2 dan kena buat byk ekperimen hingga ko kuarkan teori ko sendiri... hahaha
<ApOgEE> masa tu ko bagi nama teori tahapa-hapa pun takpe...
<ApOgEE> wakakaa
<kaiserfarrell> hahaa.. ak lebih suka praktikal
<ApOgEE> hikmat melipat, menginjak la.. ikut suka hati je
<ApOgEE> asalkan paham
<kaiserfarrell> tapi masalah nye exam sume nye.. explain2... bla bla.,..
<ApOgEE> kalo ko suka praktikal, ko ikut je cakap fairuz tu... angkat board tu, main2 sendiri
<ApOgEE> godek2 hingga terhasil satu barang yg menarik
<ApOgEE> pastu dokumenkan, share ngan kenkawan
<ApOgEE> pastu satu amsa nanti, lecturer ko jumpa ko punya dokumen, dia masukkan dlm buku teks... wakakaka... student2 lepas tu akan pakai teori ko pulak... hahaha
<kaiserfarrell> skrang ak duk main pandaboard omap4460... sifu fairuz byk membantu.. :-)
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> aku main MDF board je sekarang ni... hehehe... mau bikin meja printing baru
<kaiserfarrell> nak buat baju boleh?
<ApOgEE> boleh je
<ApOgEE> nak buat baju apa?
<ApOgEE> baju pandaboard?
<kaiserfarrell> ingat nak buat baju untuk kelab unimap linux
<ApOgEE> ngehehe
<ApOgEE> hehe, cantik tu
<kaiserfarrell> brapa harga utk 1 ?
<ApOgEE> hantar private message kat http://fb.me/apogeek boleh bincang detail kat situ
<kaiserfarrell> ops.. silap sembang tmpat.. :-)
<ApOgEE> hehe
<kaiserfarrell> 1 lagi.. mana nak dpt qoutation untuk server
<ApOgEE> nanti tok penghulu ejat sound kang
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> nak beli server apa?
<kaiserfarrell> ni nak bantu geng komuniti gak
<kaiserfarrell> ak ada purpose kat UniMAP
<ApOgEE> nak beli server apakah?
<kaiserfarrell> server untuk cloud
<kaiserfarrell> sapa2 yng boleh buat qoutation tu jum kita sembang
<fairuz> Pakai cloud amazon ja :D
<kaiserfarrell> ni nak internal punya
<kaiserfarrell> masalah depa:
<fairuz> Nak buat server farm ke apa
<fairuz> aku buta sikit benda2 server ni
<kaiserfarrell_> masalah depa kalo tanya minta gambar, jurnal, hasil kerja 
<kaiserfarrell_> @ apa2 sume duk merata
<fairuz> Eh takde data server ke kat situ?
<fairuz> yang budak2 boleh akses untuk share fail
<kaiserfarrell_> ada tapi limited
<kaiserfarrell_> ict je boleh
<kaiserfarrell_> biasa la diaorang nak ambik mudah..
<kaiserfarrell_> lagi cloud ni x der lagi kat cni
<kaiserfarrell_> ingat nak buat data sync
<kaiserfarrell_> kalo kawan2 boleh bagi qoutation ok gak
<kaiserfarrell_> boleh la menolong tolong
<kaiserfarrell_> ok lah.. nak balik raya dah ni.. 0ffline 4 hari
<ApOgEE> owh... baru aku nak suggest kat dia tanya ejat 
<ApOgEE> sbb ejat kat jual cloud
<ApOgEE> tak gitu tuan ejat ?
<ejat> jual support je la 
<ejat> brb … nak makan lapo + mata dah x boleh nak brape bukak 
<ejat> menaip pun dah melalut 
<fairuz> lambat makan
<fairuz> adei best betul duk mesia
<fairuz> sotong kangkung aku rindukan dikau
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> kat sini masak sendiri tak sedap
<kInOzAwA> salam..
<fzlamn> waalaikumsalam..
<kInOzAwA> apa cer..
<fzlamn> xde cer.. cuma mati akal x boleh add ppa
<kInOzAwA> hehe
<fzlamn> banyak kali dah kena, x tau la pesal..
<fzlamn> :(
<kInOzAwA> apa error?
<fzlamn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303008/
<kInOzAwA> dh try add secara manual dlm /etc/apt/sources.list?
<fzlamn> mcm mana tu, x faham.
<kInOzAwA> kena add dlm sources.list punya repo tu.. tp secara manual
<kInOzAwA> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fairuz> AAA try la add manual
<fairuz> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu quantal main 
<fairuz> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu quantal main 
<kInOzAwA> or bleh cuba dulu command ni.. sbl cuma yg tu: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<fairuz> letak dalam list source
<fzlamn> jap try clean dulu..
<fairuz> Takpun, kalau tanak tambah PPA, download je terus .deb :)
<fairuz> tapi takleh update la lepas tu
<kInOzAwA> kalau try yg clean & update tu leh try sekali lg add-apt tu... 
<kInOzAwA> kalau x jadi jugak baru try cara manual..
<fzlamn> x jadi lepas clean & update
<fzlamn> nak try yg manual pulak
<kInOzAwA> try cara manual plak mcm fairuz bgtau td..
<fzlamn> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<fzlamn> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<fzlamn> last sekali dalam list source tu kan?
<fzlamn> ni 12.04
<fairuz> aa
<fzlamn> pas tu update n upgrade
<fzlamn> ?
<fairuz> update je
<fairuz> bisect oo bisect "sukanya" hati aku buat menatang ni
<fzlamn> x jadi gak.. 
<fzlamn> kena download .deb la jawabnya
<fzlamn> :|
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/ppa/+files/ubuntu-tweak_0.8.1-1~precise1_all.deb
<kInOzAwA> ada cara lain selain download .deb tu.. remove dulu apt-apt & dependencies yg berkaitan n install balik... pastu try again..  tu kalau nak mencuba laa kan..
<ApOgEE> salam kInOzAwA fzlamn 
<kInOzAwA> wsalam ApOgEE 
<fzlamn> waalaikumusalam ApOgEE
<kInOzAwA> apa cer ApOgEE ? bisnes ada baik?
<fairuz> tak tido lg korang nih.. kalau aku pukul 2 pagi dah sedap mimpi dah
<fairuz> kruur kruurr
<kInOzAwA> hehhee dh terbiasa mcm ni.. time camni laa sedap godek...
<fzlamn> baru 1.55am
<kInOzAwA> kalau ada bini x pe laa.. hehe
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> kalau ada bini, duk godek bini la wakaka
<fzlamn> :P
<kInOzAwA> tau x pa.. blom ada rezeki..  
<ApOgEE> haha
<ApOgEE> kInOzAwA: bisnes ok je
<fairuz> keke
<kInOzAwA> sijil kursus kawin dh berhabuk dh tu.. haha
<ApOgEE> ni kes tadak bini kat sebelah la ni... takleh tido
<kInOzAwA> ApOgEE: x balik kg?
<kInOzAwA> haha patut ler pon
<ApOgEE> wife aku masuk admit wad, aku hari2 ulang alik pi spital
<fairuz> uit
<kInOzAwA> ooo sakit ape bro?
<fairuz> kenape
<ApOgEE> liver inflamation
<kInOzAwA> ohh... harap2 cpt sembuh...
<fzlamn> amin
<ApOgEE> bisnes pun tergendala sebentar... aku reschedule banyak mende
<ApOgEE> semoga wife aku cepat sembuh
<kInOzAwA> apa bleh buat.. dugaan dari-Nya kita ni kena byk bersabar...
<kInOzAwA> amin...
<ApOgEE> time2 nak raya haji lak tu
<kInOzAwA> tu laa pasal..
<ApOgEE> mcm tak raya je gayanya aku ni
<ApOgEE> org lain sibuk balik kg, aku sibuk ulang-alik spital lagi
<kInOzAwA> harap ko tabah kt sana...
<kInOzAwA> nasib baik laa raya 1 hari je..
<kInOzAwA> raya haji x terasa sgt..
<kInOzAwA> kalau kena time raya puasa alahai..
<ApOgEE> sedang menguatkan semangat...
<kInOzAwA> anak berapa org dh ApOgEE ?
<fzlamn> 8 dah kot
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> tolong jawab
<fairuz_> fzlamn: ko dah try add ppa lain?
<fairuz_> mana tau ppa tu je yg problem
<fzlamn> jap
<fzlamn> nak add ppa apa ek?
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> pegi kat page ejat pastu add ppa dia
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> amboi, gila la google chrome
<fairuz_> aku sayang google chrome haha
<fairuz_> Aku surf kat office, history brwosing otomatik ada kat browser rumah aku
<fairuz_> fzlamn: ppa:fenris/ppa
<fairuz_> Semua benda dia sync tuh
<fzlamn> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fenris/ppa/ubuntu precise main 
<fzlamn> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/fenris/ppa/ubuntu precise main 
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> ko add manual ke ape 
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> add pakai command tu la tgk boleh ke tak
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> masalah yang sama gak
<fairuz_> PC ko la tu keke
<fairuz_> :D
<fairuz_> Atau teori aku, ada entry dalam list source ko yang cari pasal
<fairuz_> Ko mesti byk tambah PPA sebelum ni?
<fairuz_> Takpun teori lain, ko belakang proxy?
<fzlamn> pc?
<fzlamn> sebelom ni xde pun tambah2 apa ppa
<fzlamn> proxy?
<fzlamn> apa masalah pc n proxy?
<fairuz_> Kalau ikut error ko tu, macam script tu takleh nak access website tu
<fairuz_> Macam problem dns takpun proxy
<fairuz_> Surfing ko ok je? kalau ko masuk website launchpad tu ok je la eh?
<fzlamn> a'ah
<fzlamn> okay je
<fzlamn> kalau masalah pc tu mcm mana pulak?
<kInOzAwA> keluar lak fzlamn
<kInOzAwA> apa bikin fairuz_ ?
<kInOzAwA> kt tpt keje ke
<fairuz_> kInOzAwA: takde la kat rumah
<fairuz_> tengah usha RAM
<fairuz_> aku ingat kat mesia murah, tapi ni macam mahal
<fairuz_> http://www.lelong.com.my/corsair-vengeance-4gb-1600mhz-single-module-ddr3-memory-ram-cmz4gx3m1a1600c-yahoong-117282033-2012-11-Sale-P.htm
<fairuz_> rm199
<fairuz_> kat sini baru rm80
<fairuz_> wtf
<fairuz_> Baru ingat nak tunggu balik nak angkut ram 2400Mhz
<fairuz_> Beli kat sini je la jawapnye
<kInOzAwA> ooo kt rumah
<kInOzAwA> beli online kt o/sea lg murah
<kInOzAwA> tp nak menunggu sampai tu la
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<kInOzAwA> ok tu 2400mhz..
<kInOzAwA> berapa cas latency?
<kInOzAwA> menarik..
<kInOzAwA> tp ram nyer dlm bench je nampak bila guna x terasa mana
<kInOzAwA> kalau SSD baru terasa
<kInOzAwA> kena lak oc proc... lain trus
<kInOzAwA> ehehhe
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> aku mmg pakai ssd lama dah
<kInOzAwA> apa brand?
<fairuz_> tak tau bila nak mati ssd aku ni
<fairuz_> beli time awal2 dulu, tak tahan lama
<kInOzAwA> hahaha.. yg best ssd ni lasak
<fairuz_> Intel
<kInOzAwA> x de masalah bad sector.. kong je laa masalahnya
<kInOzAwA> ehhehehe
<fairuz_> tu ler
<fairuz_> hari tu aku ingat dah kong
<kInOzAwA> ko guna pc ke fairuz_ ?
<fairuz_> cabut wayar sambung balik, ok balik
<kInOzAwA> ssd ko raid?
<fairuz_> aah PC ler
<fairuz_> tak
<kInOzAwA> buat raid sedap bro
<kInOzAwA> lagi byk hdd buat raid lg best
<kInOzAwA> alang alang guna pc.. oc trus.. brg performance sana murah..
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<fairuz_> Tak perlu sangat nak oc keke
<fairuz_> Dah lama tak update PC aku ni
<kInOzAwA> hahaha kalau guna biasa biasa x perlu pon x pe
<kInOzAwA> kalau ada minat ok tu
<fairuz_> ingat nak angkut third generation i7 tu, tapi mcm kena kumpul duit
<kInOzAwA> aku mmg dari dulu minat camtu
<fairuz_> yang aku pakai ni seond generation punya
<kInOzAwA> guna mac x dpt nak oc.. guna pc gak sedap
<kInOzAwA> ehehehe
<fairuz_> keke
<kInOzAwA> oooo
<kInOzAwA> i7 2nd batch oc sedap
<kInOzAwA> dpt cecah 5.5ghz guna sistem aku skang
<kInOzAwA> ehehehe
<kInOzAwA> temp dlm 50 idle suhu malaysia..
<kInOzAwA> terasa berbaloi..
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<fairuz_> aa sedap, aku dah try oc hari tu, tapi mcm tak perlu so aku turunkan balik
<kInOzAwA> 5 thn x upgrade pon x terasa...
<kInOzAwA> hahaha
<kInOzAwA> kalau ko rasa selesa dgn keadaan sekarang x perlu oc pon x pe
<kInOzAwA> lgpun linux punya requirement bukan tinggi pon
<kInOzAwA> tp kalau x nak oc... pakai biasa biasa pon dh ok
<kInOzAwA> aku guna high performance ram pasal nak oc
<kInOzAwA> ehhehe
<kInOzAwA> selagi timing bleh adjust... adjust dulu
<fairuz_> aa,aku pakai buat compile2 je pun
<kInOzAwA> huhuhuuh
<kInOzAwA> buat compile x perlu oc 
<fairuz_> tak perlu laju, tapi perlu byk core
<kInOzAwA> kalau main render render ok gak main oc
<fairuz_> untuk buat parallel
<kInOzAwA> tp benda tu kalau dh hobi x buat apa apa pon terasa gak nak oc
<kInOzAwA> ahhaha
<fairuz_> keke tu la
<kInOzAwA> owhhh patut ler... nak guna parallel
<kInOzAwA> byk mkn ram
<fairuz_> Nak kasi compile cepat
<kInOzAwA> haha
<kInOzAwA> 24 jam aku rasa mcm x cukup lak
<kInOzAwA> mcm mcm nak dibuatnya
<kInOzAwA> haha
<kInOzAwA> kalau ada bini x tau ler camne
<fairuz_>  hehe
<kInOzAwA> kwn kwn aku lain semua dh berkeluarga
<kInOzAwA> tinggal aku je blom
<kInOzAwA> ehhehe
<ApOgEE> haha... aku dah mamai nak tido jap
<ApOgEE> kang alarm bunyi jadi alarm suruh tido lak kang, keje banyak tak setel lagi
<ApOgEE> ok geng... see u later
<kInOzAwA> hehe
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-25
<excalibr> helo
<excalibr> slmt tgh hari
<fairuz_> excalibr: selamat
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> selamat hari raya
<fairuz> !factoid
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-my's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<kInOzAwA> selamat hari raya
<fairuz_> kInOzAwA: selamat hari raya
<kInOzAwA> sana lewat sehari kan...
<fairuz_1> kInOzAwA: tak balik kg ka
<fairuz_1> wb hyperair
<hyperair> hey
<hyperair> my streamyx connection seems down.
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> DSL won't even come up
<fairuz_1> :)
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-26
<unitedpotsmokers> assalamualaikum
<unitedpotsmokers> selamat hari raya aidil adha
<unitedpotsmokers> maaf zahir dan batin yea..
<unitedpotsmokers> nah amik isap rokok sbatang...
<fairuz_1> rokok tak baik utk kesihatan wakaka
<fairuz_1> selamat hari raya
<unitedpotsmokers> ye lah maaf lah kpd hamba yg telah menawarkan rokok tersebut kpd tuan hamba
<unitedpotsmokers> ermm.. kurma bulan posa baru ni ado lai dlm peti.. jemput la makan
<unitedpotsmokers> eh.. lupo... jemput laa naik...
<unitedpotsmokers> sila2
<aphesz> selamat hari raya guys :)
<fairuz> selamat aphesz
 * fairuz beraya dalam opis je
<fairuz> sibuk beraya lagi ke semua ni
<kInOzAwA> ketidoran tu fairuz 
<fairuz> kInOzAwA: keke
<kInOzAwA> amacam raya kt sana?
<fairuz> raya apanya
<fairuz> meeting 3 bijik hari ni
<kInOzAwA> wahhhh
<kInOzAwA> byk tol
<kInOzAwA> ingatkan pepagi dpt ler berkumpul ramai2 dlm komuniti sana
<fairuz> esok je
<kInOzAwA> ooo
<fairuz> baru ada makan2
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-27
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<ejat> elop2
<ejat> :)
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-28
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz_> hello rakan2
<unitedpotsmokers> assalamualaikum / selamat sejahtera 
<unitedpotsmokers> selamat hari rayo
<fairuz_> wsalam
<excalibr> fairuz fairuz_: anda di sana?
<excalibr> helo hyperair 
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite_> ada orang tak
<excalibr> wslm darknite_ 
<excalibr> apa khabar
<darknite_> baik2
<darknite_> sunyi saje
<excalibr> ye..org masih dlm mood beraya bro..
<excalibr> yg tak balik lagi pun ada
<darknite_> untung la
<excalibr> org yg tak balik kg lg untung :P
<darknite_> asal lak
<darknite_> aku nie keje kot
<darknite_> keje pagi raya
<excalibr> sebab tak perlu sangkut tgh jam..nak balik kg jam..nak balik semua pun jam
<excalibr> *semula
<fairuz_> excalibr: ada
<qedx> paling best kalau "kampung" di kl tapi kerja kat luar kl. pegi balik tak jam
<excalibr> qedx: jam jugak..bersesak dgn org yg kg kat luar kl
<excalibr> lol
<darknite_> wah.
<darknite_> sifu fairuz_ dah mula sembang
<excalibr> hehe
<fairuz_> sifu apenye, anak murid jugak ni
<excalibr> tadi masuk news psl 2 rakyat msia disyaki pengebom berani mati kena tangkap di lubnan
<excalibr> buat malu je
<darknite_> hmm
<darknite_> aku igat nk tukar keje la
<ejat> selamat malam malaysia 
<fairuz_> wb ejat
<ejat> tx
<ejat> huhu .. nak borak kat mana satu nie 
<ejat> sini ke mana ? 
<ejat> ahaks 
<ejat> confius
<ejat> tp certain2 point kena private message gak la 
<ejat> hehe 
<ejat> fb better place 
<fairuz_> hehe :)
<excalibr> helo ejat 
<ejat> elo
<fairuz_> tak tido lg encik excalibr
<excalibr> belum lagi encik fairuz_ 
<excalibr> saya nightowl
<ejat> uish 
<ejat> org pun bleh jadi burung antu 
<ejat> fairuz_: what is the local time there right now bro .. 
<excalibr> encik ejat kat uds ke skrg ni?
<ejat> excalibr: yups
<ejat> wb hyperair
<ejat> dude .. r u at ya college ? 
<ejat> havent heard about u quite sometime ... 
 * ejat pokes hyperair
<fairuz_> ejat: 6.17pm
<fairuz_> sama ngan denmark? ke beza sejam
<ejat> wah .. sama2
<ejat> berjaya jugak harungi weather 3-7 celcius nie 
<ejat> winter blom lagi 
<excalibr> that is as good as duduk dlm fridge
<ejat> tau x per
<fairuz_> tu sbb aku tgh duk dlm selimut je ni hehe
<fairuz_> tak gerak2
<excalibr> aku tak tahu nak tanya apa..kat uds ni kita dgr org bercakap je ke
<ejat> excalibr: kalau nak jadi pendengar ... 
<ejat> kalau x nak .. anda boleh bersuara kasi pendapat dan idea 
<excalibr> dia takda timetable utk events ke
<excalibr> fairuz_: mana lagi teruk dari hujan hari2 di musim tengkujuh?
<excalibr> :)
<ejat> ade jerk 
<ejat> uds.ubuntu.com
<ejat> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/tracks
<excalibr> Title: Ubuntu Developer Summit - R Tracks | The Summit Scheduler
<ejat> ade pecahan2 track
<fairuz_> aku rasa musim sejuk lagi teruk.. setiap masa nak kena pakai baju tebal2.. Jalan kadang2 tutup sebab salji..
<fairuz_> tempat aku ni kira ok, tak selalu ada salji
<excalibr> fairuz_: tak leh bayang camna org gi keje dalam baju eskimo
<fairuz_> excalibr: keke.. sampai opis dah ok, ada heater.
<excalibr> hmm kenapa lxc ada dlm agenda meeting uds
<excalibr> bukan produk ubuntu pun
<excalibr> fairuz_: patut la ko suka duduk lama2 kat opis :D
<fairuz_> excalibr: :D
<fairuz_> duduk lama2 kat opis tu sbb kat rumah takde apa nak buat
<excalibr> http://imgur.com/Bv0Pn
<excalibr> Title: Urban planning in Denmark - Imgur
<fairuz_> amboi
<ejat> its not about product or etc
<ejat> its about how things to move forward in this R cycle
<ejat> betulkan apa yang x betul .. 
<ejat> or choosing the right version for the next cycle .. e.g: nautilus 3.8
<ejat> and so own .. 
<ejat> how to improve ubuntu every cycle .. :)
<excalibr> steam concurrent users peaking dekat 5.4 juta
<excalibr> aku agak ramai users yg online sebab excited nak tunggu kemunculan steam linux beta
<excalibr> ejat: ye tapi kenapa nak betulkan produk org lain?
<excalibr> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/track/servercloud/
<excalibr> Title: Cloud & Server Schedule - Ubuntu Developer Summit - R | The Summit Scheduler
<excalibr> # Wednesday 15:00 - 16:00 CET
<excalibr> /out
<ejat> betul kan la supaya its work well with ubuntu .. 
<ejat> contribute the code / patch / improvement 
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-21
<Guest50011> hello
<Guest50011> -clear
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-22
<faizul> hi
<excalibr> hai
<biborn> selamat pagi malaysia
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-23
<faizul> hi hyperair 
<hyperair> hi
<excalibr> bye hyperair 
<excalibr> :3
<hyperair> ._.
<faizul> hi maria kInOzAwA 
<faizul> anybody home?
<angch> faizul, nope
<faizul> ok
<faizul> thanks for info
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-24
<faizul> hoi mypapit 
<faizul> keymak
<faizul> hi mypapit 
<faizul> hi hyperair 
<hyperair> hi faizul 
<faizul> mypapit: 
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-25
<excalibr> angch: that Linux Malaysia user in Ubuntu My fb group is you?
<excalibr> Ada dikalangan kita telah membuat aduan tentang perlahannya repository Ubuntu di Malaysia dan aduan ini telah sampai ke CEO TM.
<excalibr> Pihak Tuxuri telah dihubungi wakil CEO TM untuk maklumat lanjut. Harapan ada perkembangan sihat daripada pertanyaan mereka.
<angch> excalibr, no.
<angch> excalibr, that's Haris.
<angch> excalibr, wanna speak with him?
<angch> just in front of me :) 
<excalibr> angch: tuxuri ni company apa sebenarnya
<excalibr> ke ngo?
<angch> excalibr, web. data. mobile.
<angch> excalibr, private company. doing the above.
<excalibr> i see..
<excalibr> man even your company site is crawling..not just the repo lol
<angch> excalibr, :(
<angch> excalibr, checking
<excalibr> it's back to normal now..just now net hiccup je kot
<angch> excalibr, gonna do some optimization
<angch> should be better now. doing further stuff
 * angch malu
<angch> fwiw, the mirror downloads are still maxing out the bandwidth.
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-27
<excalibr> woo ramai mlm ni
<excalibr> helo umarzuki 
<umarzuki> helo bro
<umarzuki> apa bikin?
<excalibr> takda apa bro..tgh backup apa patut dlm / nak prepare upgrade ke 13.10
<excalibr> :D
<biborn> xde orang ke ni?
<biborn> server da tukar ke? bukan irc.freenode.net lg?
<excalibr> tukar?
<biborn> nak connect ke irc.freenode.net xleh
<biborn> tp pakai web punya irc nie leh plak
<excalibr> masalah routing freenode kot..tapi irc. tu dia alias ke chat. je
<excalibr> boleh connect direct ke chat. :D
<biborn> jap sy try
<umarzuki> aku pakai add on firefox je senang
<umarzuki> chatzilla
<biborn> aku pakai limechat
<biborn> sblm ni da try mirc n xchat pon x boleh
<excalibr> mac user ke
<biborn> yup.. xkan mac xleh kot.. tp sblm ni try kat linux n windows pon xleh gak
<excalibr> biborn: tak leh connect jugak ke
<biborn> chat.freenode.net pon x boleh
<biborn> yg peliknya pakai web irc nie leh plak
<excalibr> ada command dig tak? cuba "dig chat.freenode.net"
<excalibr> biborn: aku rasa port irc kat ko punya line internet kena block kot
<excalibr> ko connect guna port 6667 ke? cuba guna ssl port kali 6697
<excalibr> kali ni*
<biborn> jap nk try
<biborn> rasanya router xde block apa2 port 
<excalibr> bukan router tapi isp. guna streamyx ke ni
<biborn> operation timed out..
<biborn> nak try ssl plak..
<biborn> guna unifi.. kenapa?
<biborn_> dah boleh
<biborn_> kena guna ssl port 6697
<excalibr> hah..so memng diorng block irc port biasa :P
<biborn_> TM?
<excalibr> nasib baik freenode ada ssl port
<excalibr> ye. gi complain katt diorang
<biborn_> apsal ada benda terlarang ke port 6667?
<umarzuki> ssl lepas ke klau streamyx?
<biborn_> korang guna port ssl gak ke port biasa?
<umarzuki> patut la asik tk lepas je, pakai web/chatzilla je blh
<biborn_> nie kat webchat ni lepas plak? x guna ssl pon lepas
<excalibr> umarzuki: rasanya diorang selalu blacklist port 6667 je bila block irc
<excalibr> ssl port tu diorang tak kacau :D
<umarzuki> wokeh aku try
<umarzuki> rekemen irc client yg bagoos
<excalibr> biborn_: sebab webchat tu guna http port :P
<biborn_> limechat!! lebih kurang macam irsii.. tp irsii cool lg
<excalibr> weechat > irssi :P
<biborn_> guna port 80?
<excalibr> web client je guna port 80
<biborn_> client biasa leh guna port 80 x?
<biborn_> channel ni dah bertahun aku tgk org yg sama je.. 
<biborn_> korang xde kerja ke?
<excalibr> diorang ni kerja sambil berirc serupa dgn org lain yg kerja sambil berfb
<biborn_> LOL.. korang xde fb ke?
<excalibr> takda..kami sudah lama boikot fb..fb adalah agen illuminati yg zalim kerana memperdagangkan maklumat peribadi pengguna
<umarzuki> tadi aku try chat.freenode.net port 6697 boleh connect dgn smuxi
<biborn_> hmm.. nak buat macam mana.. kalau xde fb susah nak connect dgn kawan2
<umarzuki> nak contact call je hehe
<excalibr> paksa kawan datang irc
<excalibr> keke
<biborn_> budak2 zaman skrg mana layan irc dah
<biborn_> sibuk fb n twitter je..
<biborn_> google+ pon x laku
<biborn_> btw, nak tanya sikit ni.. channel utk malaysia mac user ape ek?
<excalibr> takda kot
<biborn_> hmm dah agak dah.. 
<biborn_> nak tanya lg.. sapa kenal khairul sabastian?
<excalibr> hentam masuk je #macosx
<biborn_> ada tp bukan malaysia punya kot
<excalibr> ha'ah
<biborn_> ejat mana x nampak pon
<excalibr> irc takda kot tapi kalau forum, kat lowyat ada section khusus utk mac users
<excalibr> silap..bukan mac tapi apple
<biborn_> yup mmg ada.. tp irc kadang2 best jugak
<biborn_> tgk orang sembang
<biborn_> tp kat ubuntu-my ni macam semua tgh bertapa je
<umarzuki> wokeh geng, nak tido, esok kena bangun awal
<umarzuki> \quit
<excalibr> biborn_: boleh jadi..tapi kt channel ni je kot.. :)
<biborn_> eh sweemeng dah xde?
<biborn_> katie kittie pon xde
<biborn_> maybe diorang tgh layan fb kot
<biborn_> LOL
<biborn_> dang.. apa dah jadi dgn channel #mamak
<excalibr> mamak semua sibuk nk meniaga tak da masa nak masuk irc dah
<biborn_> lol.. tu channel mamak.. dlu top kot.. aku suka main quiz kat situ
#ubuntu-my 2014-10-21
<fairuz> yo excalibr
#ubuntu-my 2015-10-20
<mypapit> w00f
#ubuntu-my 2017-10-29
<jipang_menjerit> ping
 * ejat pang jipang_menjerit
<ejat> test 
<ejat> 123
<jipang_menjerit> ding
<darknite> selamat malam
<ejat> selamat malam darknite
<darknite> aku xdapat datang nnt sbb xada kat sini
<jipang_menjerit> darknite gi mana?
<jipang_menjerit> ah, lupa command irc ni
<darknite> outstation
<ejat> cmd apo yang anda lupa jipang_menjerit
<darknite> entahla
<darknite> dah lama x main irc
<jipang_menjerit> nak tag user
<darknite> tag macam nie saje, @jipang_menjerit
<jipang_menjerit> kat konversation ni pelik pulak
<jipang_menjerit> letak alias takde feedback langsung
<darknite> yeke
<darknite> korang dah cuba ubuntu 17.10?
 * jipang_menjerit palai LTS je
<jipang_menjerit> *pakai
<jipang_menjerit> palai mano pulak eh
<darknite> 18.04 lts la then
<jipang_menjerit> ade je laptop running ongoing version ubuntu, tapi nak update besar sangat
<jipang_menjerit> ninggal nak tunggu dia siap
<jipang_menjerit> tunggu fall creator update siap pun syahdu
<UbuntuMY> UbuntuMYBot was added by: myfenris
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> test
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> hmmm
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> x kan la sbb tu jer
<ejat> hampagas betul
<ejat> aik .. mana plak nie 
<ejat> holla
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> holla back
<ejat> finally .. its working .. 
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> ting tong
<ejat> so dah boleh buat meeting kat sini or kat telegram
<jipang_menjerit> ok cunzz
<UbuntuMY> <Wanariff> bila next meeting then
<jipang_menjerit> sekarang ni
<jipang_menjerit> tapi aku dengan ejat je
<jipang_menjerit> hahaha
<ejat> org dah nak tdo dah oii
<ejat> apisznasdin: tu ade ke x? 
<jipang_menjerit> eh apisznasdin ade
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: update ler topic tu
<jipang_menjerit> zaman bila ntah tu
<ejat> huhu 
* ejat changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 17.10 Artful Aardvark !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my |
<jipang_menjerit> \o/
* ejat changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 17.10 Artful Aardvark !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | Next LTS : Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Bionic Beaver
<ejat> !seen lubotu2
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<ejat> !meeting
<lubotu2> Team meetings are held in #ubuntu-meeting - See « /msg lubotu2 logs » for transcripts.
<jipang_menjerit> aik
<jipang_menjerit> baru start meeting?
<ejat> x lah 
<ejat> lama dah x pakai bot tu 
<ejat> x ingat dah 
<jipang_menjerit> tau takpe
<ejat> sunyi sepi channel 
<ejat> hopefully lepas nie boleh la meriah balik sbb dah link ngn telegram
<ejat> ping @jipang_menjerit
<apisznasdin> tengah buat programming 
<ejat> thumb up!
<ejat> pekerja dedikasi en @apisznasdin
<ejat> surat sifu @jipang_menjerit tgh buat
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: awak la sifu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Mana de
#ubuntu-my 2018-10-22
<RNM> Hello
